# new pope



## williamalex1 (Feb 12, 2013)

No joking , just had an email from  my 9 year old grand daughter ,egged on by my son inlaw no doubt . If i might be the next pope, because she had heard at school that ten papabilli were on the short list. 
One job i'm not too old for but no qualifications phew ! .I think i'll leave it up to Scola , thats good name for a pope don't you think.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't care who it is, they mean nothing to me and stand for most things I hate. Religion and elderliness

_ please keep it sensible _


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm guessing last nights post got deleted.

The clock is ticking on this one.......


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 12, 2013)

Saw the thread and thought, here we go again. To be fair though last nights did have the potential to snowball out of control


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 12, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I'm guessing last nights post got deleted.

The clock is ticking on this one.......
		
Click to expand...

Yep it got deleted and this one just Poped up earlier but your right,tick tock.....


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2013)

They seem to want an Italian and cardinal Sicola is favourite. Has a certain ring does Pope Sicola!

That should end the thread!


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 12, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I'm guessing last nights post got deleted.

The clock is ticking on this one.......
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Never got to see it. Was some spirited debate about moderation earlier on another thread...but that had gone quiet when I last looked.


----------



## Yerman (Feb 12, 2013)

Tony Blairs next job?


----------



## chris661 (Feb 12, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I'm guessing last nights post got deleted.

The clock is ticking on this one.......
		
Click to expand...

It did and only if this thread heads the same way...........


----------



## User20205 (Feb 12, 2013)

they should give it to a woman!!  

surprise us all :thup:

that would be progress


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 12, 2013)

therod said:



			they should give it to a woman!!  

surprise us all :thup:

that would be progress
		
Click to expand...

Yep good idea, she might last a bit longer you only need to look at The Queen as she has outlasted 9 popes in her time on the throne.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry lads i missed out an l ,in my op , but what the l. Sicola has been a papabili before me anyway   No offence meant to anyone ,my daughter and grand kids are all Catholic.
I can't wait for my new golf hat birthday pressie though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 12, 2013)

therod said:



			they should give it to a woman!!  

surprise us all :thup:

that would be progress
		
Click to expand...

They already did that about 5 centuries ago, often refered to as "Pope Joan". Rumour has it that they have a special check, to make sure that the pope has got danglies, ever since.

It wouldn't surprise me if David Beckham applied for it.....


----------



## Fader (Feb 12, 2013)

Isn't Mourinho the special one....

Could possibly galvanise vatican city into delivering results for a 3 year period before moving on....


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			They already did that about 5 centuries ago, often refered to as "Pope Joan". Rumour has it that they have a special check, to make sure that the pope has got danglies, ever since

It wouldn't surprise me if David Beckham applied for it.....
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dodger (Feb 12, 2013)

This subject couldn't have come up at a worse time.

Clearly affected our big game plans all this uncertainty.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 12, 2013)

Dodger said:



			This subject couldn't have come up at a worse time.

Clearly affected our big game plans all this uncertain:.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh right


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 12, 2013)

codicil--I just remembered it was said on a previous post ,that i have no divine rights on anything. So i withdraw my application for that position prematurely i know, but at my age not so many positions are possible. Time is of the essence , applications to papa bill


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Is this thread still open , your eminences ?


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 12, 2013)

It's something for the Roman Catholics to decide on.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 13, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			They already did that about 5 centuries ago, often refered to as "Pope Joan". Rumour has it that they have a special check, to make sure that the pope has got danglies, ever since.

It wouldn't surprise me if David Beckham applied for it.....
		
Click to expand...

Another Myth, but Hey why let a lie get in the way, I missed all the Urine the other day. Change the word Catholic to Black, Pakistani and see how far it goes ?


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 13, 2013)

SO many jokes, SO many infractions I just couldn't even start!
Being an ex-cataholic I should be allowed to say them but I know someone will get offended.


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 13, 2013)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Another Myth, but Hey why let a lie get in the way, I missed all the Urine the other day. Change the word Catholic to Black, Pakistani and see how far it goes ?
		
Click to expand...

Ah, well see that's where I was getting it wrong, I wasn't aware that Catholicism was a Nationality or ethnicity


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 13, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Ah, well see that's where I was getting it wrong, I wasn't aware that Catholicism was a Nationality or ethnicity
		
Click to expand...

I see you miss the point.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 13, 2013)

sydney greenstreet said:



			I see you miss the point.
		
Click to expand...


It's a fairly clumsy point & not really a fair comparison. He's a public figure and not above comment. good. bad or indifferent


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 13, 2013)

sydney greenstreet said:



			I see you miss the point.
		
Click to expand...

What's the point?

That religion/religious beliefs should be excluded from debate, questioning and the occasional lampooning?

Or should we be able to treat it like every other institution/public figure?

If the Catholic Church had spent less time lecturing the world why condoms are evil and more time assisting the investigations into child sex abuse across the world (rather than hiding the culprits within it's midst) then it might gain some respect.

I seriously doubt that will ever happen though.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 13, 2013)

forefortheday said:



			What's the point?

That religion/religious beliefs should be excluded from debate, questioning and the occasional lampooning?

Or should we be able to treat it like every other institution/public figure?

If the Catholic Church had spent less time lecturing the world why condoms are evil and more time assisting the investigations into child sex abuse across the world (rather than hiding the culprits within it's midst) then it might gain some respect.

I seriously doubt that will ever happen though.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you can explain why the previous thread got deleted on the subject ?


----------



## Rooter (Feb 13, 2013)

Not bothered TBH. I stopped believing in god when i realised it was just dog spelled backwards.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 13, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Not bothered TBH. I stopped believing in god when i realised it was just dog spelled backwards.
		
Click to expand...

Realy ?
why do you hate dogs then?  were you bitten or scared by one  or something ? 



DappaDonDave said:



			I don't care who it is, they mean nothing to me and stand for most things I hate. Religion and elderliness

_ please keep it sensible _

Click to expand...

So you choose to take time to post & comment on stuff that you dont care about & means nothing to you ..? too much spare time perhaps ? 

mind you, you are totaly within your rights to do so .. so fire away .. 

I can totaly understand anyone hateing a religion, totaly any persons right , , hating elderiness tho  ? thats just the most natrual thing in the world & despite your race or religion &( just avoiding the obvious ) its one thing  we all face equaly & without exception ..

Is it elderliness in general or getting old yourself you  hate ? Theres a fair difference ..


----------



## Rooter (Feb 13, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Realy ?
why do you hate dogs then?  were you bitten or scared by one  or something ?
		
Click to expand...

Got bitten by one when i was 11 doing a paper round, little yappy thing that got launched by my left boot swiftly after. Also, if i wanted to have my leg dry (or wet) humped by something, i would like to be asked, i think its just polite..

Also, they smell a bit. Oh and dogs that look like their owners freak me out a bit. I am slightly jealous of their ability to lick their own balls, and i dont trust them, they look shifty most of the time...

I think i hate snakes more though, although i have never been bitten by one of them, they just freak me out a bit more than dogs. how can something with no legs move so fast?! its mental.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 13, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Got bitten by one when i was 11 doing a paper round, little yappy thing that got launched by my left boot swiftly after. Also, if i wanted to have my leg dry (or wet) humped by something, i would like to be asked, i think its just polite..

Also, they smell a bit. Oh and dogs that look like their owners freak me out a bit. I am slightly jealous of their ability to lick their own balls, and i dont trust them, they look shifty most of the time...

I think i hate snakes more though, although i have never been bitten by one of them, they just freak me out a bit more than dogs. how can something with no legs move so fast?! its mental.
		
Click to expand...

  :thup:...


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 13, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Got bitten by one when i was 11 doing a paper round, little yappy thing that got launched by my left boot swiftly after. Also, if i wanted to have my leg dry (or wet) humped by something, i would like to be asked, i think its just polite..

Also, they smell a bit. Oh and dogs that look like their owners freak me out a bit. I am slightly jealous of their ability to lick their own balls, and i dont trust them, they look shifty most of the time...

I think i hate snakes more though, although i have never been bitten by one of them, they just freak me out a bit more than dogs. how can something with no legs move so fast?! its mental.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, we (the wife) has a dog - it does spend an inordinate amount of time licking his genitals or with his tongue up his hoop.  He has never bitten me but I do find him irritating.

One of my snakes has bitten me a couple of times, entirely my fault and no, it hasn't made me hate them


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2013)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Another Myth, but Hey why let a lie get in the way, I missed all the Urine the other day. Change the word Catholic to Black, Pakistani and see how far it goes ?
		
Click to expand...

No she did have a myth - that was the problem.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 13, 2013)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Maybe you can explain why the previous thread got deleted on the subject ?
		
Click to expand...

No idea I had a brief read yesterday but not last night.

Maybe somebody complained about being offended?


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 13, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			Being an ex-cataholic
		
Click to expand...

Eating them? Collecting them? 



Yerman said:



			Tony Blairs next job?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Yerman (Feb 13, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			It's something for the Roman Catholics to decide on.
		
Click to expand...

Is the Pope catholic?   -sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 14, 2013)

forefortheday said:



			No idea I had a brief read yesterday but not last night.

Maybe somebody complained about being offended?
		
Click to expand...

Probably too many asterisks.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 15, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Probably too many asterisks.
		
Click to expand...

Do we hate the Gauls now?


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Dig a big hole and put all the astericks in , what would that be called then ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2013)

I like the notion of Pope Scola - nearly as cool as Cardinal Sin.   Mind you if Cardinal Sin had ever become Pope he'd have been Pope Sin (never knew he'd gone oot).


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 15, 2013)

Seemingly a large asterick is just going to miss the earth tonight

Just had a thought
Pope resigns
Earth threatened by heavenly objects.....scary.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Seemingly a large asterick is just going to miss the earth tonight

Just had a thought
Pope resigns
Earth threatened by heavenly objects.....scary.
		
Click to expand...

 i C your point,  ssir


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't get the fuss about the pope resigning (or dying). They are like busses, another one comes along pretty quickly.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 16, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Seemingly a large *asterick* is just going to miss the earth tonight
		
Click to expand...

A what?

Surely it'll be given an infraction!

Try asteroid! 

Or.... Lose rick
        Use roid! http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...adYfUez5Ac3asgaP7ICYDw&ved=0CD4Q9QEwAg&dur=83


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 16, 2013)

Has an ex Pope ever been a Chelsea Manager?


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Seem's like the old boys job is not over yet:

Cardinal Keith O'Brien, Britain's most senior Roman Catholic cleric, has missed Sunday Mass after being accused of inappropriate behaviour.

Bishop Stephen Robson told St Mary's Cathedral in Edinburgh the Church "cannot not be saddened" by the news. 

Three priests and one ex-priest have reportedly complained about the leader of the Scottish Catholic Church's behaviour some 30 years ago.

The Scottish Catholic Church said the cardinal, 74, contested the claims.

He is also taking legal advice, it added.

Cardinal O'Brien is due to retire next month when he turns 75. 

He will have a say in who succeeds Pope Benedict XVI when the pontiff stands down on 28 February. He is Britain's only representative in the election for a successor.

Pope Benedict XVI has now given his final Sunday blessing at the Vatican before he steps down.

Pope informed

Cardinal O'Brien was due to celebrate Mass in St Mary's Cathedral to celebrate the eight years of Pope Benedict holding office.

Continue reading the main story 
Analysis

Robert Pigott

Religious affairs correspondent, BBC News

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The cases raised by Cardinal O'Brien's four accusers go back to the 1980s - so why are they being raised now just as he prepares to leave for Rome and the election for a new Pope? 

It seems that it wasn't a conclave that prompted the complaints initially - the letter complaining about Cardinal O'Brien was written to the Vatican ambassador, Archbishop Antonio Mennini, in the week before the Pope's unexpected resignation. 

It seems to have been timed instead for Cardinal O'Brien's planned retirement in the next few weeks. 

Two of the priests mentioned the "immense power" an active bishop has over his clergy, but with the Pope's resignation they have decided to publicise their allegations, evidently in an attempt to prevent Cardinal O'Brien taking part in the conclave. 

It's unlikely to work. 

Firstly any decision by Cardinal O'Brien to stay at home might be read as an admission of guilt, and secondly, Church law makes it very hard to prevent a cardinal who is qualified to vote from doing so. 
But he did not appear and Bishop Robson, who is auxiliary bishop of the Archdiocese of St Andrews and Edinburgh, made a statement at the cathedral.

He said: "A number of allegations of inappropriate behaviour have been made against the cardinal. 

"The cardinal has sought legal advice and it would be inappropriate to comment at this time. There will be further statements in due course. 

"As always in times of need such as this we cannot not be saddened by the events of the last 24 hours. 

"It is to the Lord that we turn to now in times of need." 

*A spokesman for the Vatican said "the Pope is informed about the problem and the question is now in his hands".*


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 25, 2013)

I can't believe the Catholic Church is mired in allegations about inappropriate sexual behaviour.  http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/cardinals-hatred-of-gay-marriage-veering-towards-poignant-2013022560821


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 25, 2013)

from the article above I saw this - Julian Cook, professor of smokescreens at Roehampton University

a professor of smokescreens? jeez there must be something I can take a phD in then...

Steve Gibbs, professor of talking crap and posting too much online @ the school of life university


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 25, 2013)

So it transpires that the "bigot of the year" is actually a closeted, self-loathing, hypocritical bigot. Didn't see that one coming....


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 25, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			So it transpires that the "bigot of the year" is actually a closeted, self-loathing, hypocritical bigot. Didn't see that one coming....
		
Click to expand...


Yep i just hope he gets all that coming to him and gets locked up if its true, no hiding this all has to be handled correctly.

How could this guy live a lie in such a position.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 26, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Yep i just hope he gets all that coming to him and gets locked up if its true, no hiding this all has to be handled correctly.

How could this guy live a lie in such a position.
		
Click to expand...

Because he is only answerable to god, who if he exists, will forgive him, and if he doesn't, well, nothing will happen!


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 26, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Because he is only answerable to god, who if he exists, will forgive him, and if he doesn't, well, nothing will happen!
		
Click to expand...

So does he just say sorry, I am sure he made a statement last night saying sorry to them. So is that it finished surly there needs to be a full criminal investigation into this and if found guilty must be punished under UK Law. I think there may be a lot more to come of this and we might have yet another Jimmy Savile scandle as more people come forward.

Rather sad that a man like this with all his power and trust could do such a thing.


----------



## Fader (Feb 26, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Rather sad that a man like this with all his power and trust could do such a thing.
		
Click to expand...


Which one Saville or the Priest! Any photo like that is going to get the priest dragged into the Saville saga with even more ridiculous allegations than are already being proven. 

The problem with the taking this further is those that have suffered at Father O'Brien hands have to seek justice through the police. If they go ahead and do that then rightly so the book should be thrown at him problem all to often in these cases though is the police do nothing much like the church has till now and wait for someone to come to them first.  

One thing that is interesting though is he has come out and said its time for the catholic church to allow priests to marry and have families. After they go on about how family is man and woman with children etc yet they continue to make sure all priests are celebate singletons so don't actually practice what they preach!

Conclave will commence soon and we'll see what the next pope has to offer hopefully its more forward thinking for the next generation rather than hiding behind closed doors and pandering to the elderly Catholics. I'd like to see everything in the church brought up to date and show they aren't just archaic and helping to hide further things like have been brought to fruition recently.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2013)

no children involved and no criminal act has been reported yet. But i hear when the next pope is elected it,s going to be PINK smoke coming out of the chimney at the vatican , maybe just a puff though.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 26, 2013)

Now then, now then, now then ... What's he O'Brien been up to? Any news yet?


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 26, 2013)

Fader said:



			One thing that is interesting though is he has come out and said its time for the catholic church to allow priests to marry and have families. After they go on about how family is man and woman with children etc yet they continue to make sure all priests are celebate singletons so don't actually practice what they preach!
		
Click to expand...

A great idea but probably a bit too progressive for a religious hierarchy firmly trapped in the middle ages, maybe in a few more centuries or so.  

Thank god for the reformation


----------

